# Sage , Merriam's . and some hare



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lighting not the best but did get some better pics of the Grouse this weekend . Too bad they took off when the light was getting better . Drove up to East Canyon , Lost Creek , and Echo . Nice to get out of the house for 250 miles . I didn't even take a fishing rod . :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Sage , Merrian's . and some hare*

Winter time you can really struggle to find some color in your shots . I found a little today and some in black and white .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Sage , Merrian's . and some hare*

You guys on here that do all these pics are great. Thanks.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I did shoot a video clip to view with my point and shoot camera .


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos and video clip.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice post there Hellsangler.Love the photos. I have a question though I have looked and looked at the photos and all the gobblers appear to have brown tipped feathers and would indicate they are Rios.Don't Merriams have white tipped feathers?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Hellsangler those are some great shot looks like you had a good day and lots of fun.

If you don't mind me asking where did you find the sage grouse.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Nice post there Hellsangler.Love the photos. I have a question though I have looked and looked at the photos and all the gobblers appear to have brown tipped feathers and would indicate they are Rios.Don't Merriams have white tipped feathers?


I'm not really sure how to tell the difference , and I just guessed . I did look on the DWR page and went off the pics there . I looked on the distribution map of each species this morning and they must be Rio's . Thanks for the heads up . Can you tell I'm not a hunter ? :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Moose Hollow said:


> Hellsangler those are some great shot looks like you had a good day and lots of fun.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where did you find the sage grouse.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


They are off the road going to East Canyon from Henefer .


----------

